# Nichrome or Nickel



## sneakydino (25/7/15)

So yesterday i purchased some nickel wire from my local B&M and I asked for pure nickel as I'm waiting on my TC mod to be delivered. But when I looked at the receipt this morning it says Nichrome..So how do I tell which one it is ?


----------



## Mike (25/7/15)

Nickel will be much lower resistance. Make a coil that you know and pop it on an ohm meter.


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

sneakydino said:


> So yesterday i purchased some nickel wire from my local B&M and I asked for pure nickel as I'm waiting on my TC mod to be delivered. But when I looked at the receipt this morning it says Nichrome..So how do I tell which one it is ?



I havent worked with either of these wires @sneakydino 
But surely the Nickel will be much softer...


----------



## sneakydino (25/7/15)

28G 7wraps around a 2mm bit reads at .8ohm so it's very low, but it feels much springyer and stiffer than kanthal


----------



## Dubz (25/7/15)

sneakydino said:


> 28G 7wraps around a 2mm bit reads at .8ohm so it's very low, but it feels much springyer and stiffer than kanthal


Then its not nickel. 10 wrap nickel 28ga on 2mm ID should be around 0.1ohm.


----------



## sneakydino (25/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Then its not nickel. 10 wrap nickel 28ga on 2mm ID should be around 0.1ohm.



 Dammit


----------



## 3FVape (25/7/15)

You can use it, but it would not work in the TC mode


----------



## Mike (25/7/15)

@Gina if he bought nickel and they gave him nichrome, it's the wrong thing and he should return it. The store should rectify it and compensate him for the error.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 3FVape (25/7/15)

Mike said:


> @Gina if he bought nickel and they gave him nichrome, it's the wrong thing and he should return it. The store should rectify it and compensate him for the error.



Yep, of course. It is best way. I just want to mention that the nichrome cannot work in TC mode.


----------



## Paulie (25/7/15)

Just thought i would add that usually look for the following when getting wire:

Kanthal - A1 or D1
Nickel - Ni200
Nichrome - N80 or N81

That might help you when choosing wire.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Just thought i would add that usually look for the following when getting wire:
> 
> Kanthal - A1 or D1
> Nickel - Ni200
> ...


I have never seen N81 is it new?
I only know about N60 and N80.


----------



## sneakydino (25/7/15)

At 100 bucks i think i'll just keep it....might be some builds I could try


----------



## Paulie (25/7/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> I have never seen N81 is it new?
> I only know about N60 and N80.



Yeah there also N70 and a few more i just know N80 is the most used know and N81 ive seen in some new hectic builds so i think its new.


----------



## Paulie (25/7/15)

sneakydino said:


> At 100 bucks i think i'll just keep it....might be some builds I could try



Not sure if you are aware but Nichrome heats up very quick and offers fantastic flavour!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Not sure if you are aware but Nichrome heats up very quick and offers fantastic flavour!!



Never tried Nichrome @Paulie
But now i am interested


----------



## Paulie (25/7/15)

Silver said:


> Never tried Nichrome @Paulie
> But now i am interested




I got some from VaporDna Anarchist N80 and its great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (25/7/15)

Where did you get the nichrome I've been looking for some


----------



## Paulie (26/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Where did you get the nichrome I've been looking for some




You can get it from www.vapordna.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe (26/7/15)

Paulie said:


> You can get it from www.vapordna.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh never mind I'll just get it from Amazon

Reactions: Like 1


----------

